# Salons in Baguio



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyone ever get their hair cut and styled in Baguio?? I'm really wanting to cut my long, long hair and get a cute new style, but I am really hesitating just randomly picking a place. I also know, just because it is expensive doesn't mean they know what they are doing. I've asked my students here, but none of them get their hair done in the Philippines. They all do it when they are back in Korea. Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mmmm .. Korea you said? lol

I got it cut once in the 1st floor saloon ... SM ... turned out OK.

I will try to get the name of the place tomorrow when i am in SM, 

I anyway cut my hair in Singapore ...  most of the time


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kwentong barbero @ SM ..


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> kwentong barbero @ SM ..


Thanks!!


----------

